# Intense salt cravings



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm bout 5 weeks post-op and am having extremely intense salt cravings. Has anyone experienced this before?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I did not, but it could be a symptom of dehydration or electrolyte imbalance. Have you called your doctor?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

jenny v said:


> I did not, but it could be a symptom of dehydration or electrolyte imbalance. Have you called your doctor?


I have not, but I guess I should.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Since it just started why not drink a bottle of Pedialyte and see if it resolves.

Have you had your first post op labs run yet?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> Since it just started why not drink a bottle of Pedialyte and see if it resolves.
> 
> Have you had your first post op labs run yet?


No, but they are scheduled for next week. I took an iodine supplement yesterday and it curbed the craving for almost 24 hours. I've had low iodine issues before, so I'm guessing it's popping up again. Now that the nodule is gone, my doctors are trying to figure out why my thyroid is twice the normal size.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What was your surgery? Did they remove the nodule only and not the entire thyroid?

If you still have a thyroid taking iodine will impact your lab results -


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> What was your surgery? Did they remove the nodule only and not the entire thyroid?
> 
> If you still have a thyroid taking iodine will impact your lab results -


I had a partial lobectomy. So, should I not take the iodine until after my labs on Wednesday? The cravings were just so intense. At one point I was daydreaming about pickles and green olives!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are self supplementing iodine, you should let your doctor know.

Have you been prescribed any thyroid hormone replacement yet?


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> If you are self supplementing iodine, you should let your doctor know.
> 
> Have you been prescribed any thyroid hormone replacement yet?


I've only taken 1 iodine supplement for 1 day and stopped on account of your advice. No meds yet, but my labs are on Thursday and I'm meeting with my new endo next week. Hoping to get some answers.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If they do not plan to draw both FT-4 and FT-3 then I suggest you order private pay labs. Without those lab's it is very difficult to get an idea of where your thyroid function is. With those lab's people on this forum will be able to comment more accurately on your situation.

Don't forget - most edno's rely on TSH and may only test TSH.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> If they do not plan to draw both FT-4 and FT-3 then I suggest you order private pay labs. Without those lab's it is very difficult to get an idea of where your thyroid function is. With those lab's people on this forum will be able to comment more accurately on your situation.
> 
> Don't forget - most edno's rely on TSH and may only test TSH.


@Lovlkn Do you think I could request FT-4 an FT-3 tomorrow while at the lab?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

aspaige79 said:


> @Lovlkn Do you think I could request FT-4 an FT-3 tomorrow while at the lab?


They need doctors approval - you can ask and if they don;t pay privately.


----------

